# ASUS RT-N53 Not Assigning Wired IP Address



## odameyer (Jan 30, 2013)

ASUS RT-N53 Not Assigning Wired IP Address

Can't access 192.168.1.1 except through WAN

Turned off the firewall

Stock firmware makes me want the "overrated" DD-WRT badly.

Had to downgrade the firmware because it wouldn't let me save port forwarding profiles.

Real top notch stuff from ASUS 

So what can I do? It stopped working after applying settings through wired.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 30, 2013)

Reset it?


----------



## odameyer (Jan 31, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Reset it?


Did that. Didn't work the first time. Did it again today and it worked.

I think we should make a sticky thread listing routers to potentially avoid with this one being on it.

ASUS seems to have dropped support for it.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 31, 2013)

My dad has the 56u and it was a pain in the ass to setup. I had to reset it probably a dozen times before I finally managed to get access to it over the lan and not then wlan, ontop of that i had to setup two seperate network subnets since it's behind a 2wire gateway. 

can't really offer anything more than that, reset it a few times and try again.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 31, 2013)

There are a lot of bad routers and good. Its one of those things that you have to do your homework


----------



## odameyer (Jan 31, 2013)

Had a large file transferring over local FTP @ 10mb/s (80mbps) and the damn thing crashed after about 10 seconds.

Thinking about saving for the ASUS RT-AC66U instead.

The title of this thread should just be changed to "ASUS RT-N53"


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 31, 2013)

I own the RT-AC66U.  It's a good router, but I haven't tested its AC performance since I have no AC devices - getting AC was mainly for future proofing.  One thing you'll see in the reviews of it is that the early firmwares were unstable causing it to automatically reboot about every day, and I can confirm this.  But with at least the latest two firmwares it is very stable and I haven't had an unplanned reboot yet.  The only gripe I have about it is that you are required to reboot the router (takes about 90 seconds) after you change even the most minor of settings.  Since you have to apply settings every time you change between settings pages, this means that the initial set up takes about an hour since you have to type in settings, reboot for 90 seconds, then go to the next page and do it all over again.


----------

